# Another Reason To Drop Some Pounds



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2018)

Local news had a note on the evening news about the soaring rise in liver cancer. In the past 15 years the rate of liver cancer has jumped 43% due in part, to the increase in obesity. Bummer.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 13, 2018)

MHO, It's more likely diet caused both the liver cancer and the obesity. A good diet would prevent both.


----------

